# Figured I'd share my 1/43 track



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

A handful of you may know me from HomeRacing World forums. I've taken a hiatus from Slot cars, and focused on 1:10 R/C again. But I wanted to share my track with you guys. 

After I completed the table:









Soldered (you heard right!) and grauted ALL seams:









Added some run-off along the edges:









Painted the track, and added terrain, as well as dirt and grass:









Evo and Skyline negotiating the twisties 









Custom built dirt track modified trucks:









Hope you liked!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice layout!*

You have a nice layout there...
I bet it is fun to race on..
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its great to see your picks again. The layout looks great!!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey XXWoodmanXX!

I did not realize that you were into slot cars too! I actually got into it more for the racing side due to the fact there is 1/32 scale track that does racing on Friday-Sunday and is less than 5 miles from me - the R/C race tracks are more than 30 miles away! That is definitely an awesome layout - I just wish I had a basement or some sort of place to setup a permanent layout like that. For now, I just have a Scaley 1/32 oval that gets setup and torn down from time to time.

Let me know when you get your ESC, by the way!

Have a great day!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, PD2!

Will do!  Yeah, I've still got the area in-front to do yet. I've put it off, in-case I need a spot to climb atop the table again to detail the back of the track (future billboards, scenery, etc.)  If you haven't noticed, it's supported by 8 4x4 treated lumber, and framed out w/ 2x4 and 3/4" OSB, so it'll easily hold my butt. 

Maybe someday I'll get off my of it and finish it up, including the pit lane, huh? lol


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: best lookin 43rd track ive seen yet:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great job...*

How did you go about smoothing the the track piece joints out? I see in one pic you have them all looking like you used a filler of some kind. Did this cut down on the "clickety-clack" factor?? dm


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow looks like a ton of work. Nice job. Do you lift the dumb bells while you race? :tongue:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh man don't let AFXToo see those 4 X 4 posts!


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah. I basically used a sand-free grout for bathroom tiles. So, needless to say, it was a B**** to sand once it dried! lol And it DEFINITELY cut down on the clickety-clack (non-existant, in fact ) 

The soldering definitely cut down on the # of power taps I needed. Throughout the entire track I only have 2 additional sets (one for every 20' or so)

It's fun, tho. Me and my boy are gonna do some racin' tonight 



tjd241 said:


> How did you go about smoothing the the track piece joints out? I see in one pic you have them all looking like you used a filler of some kind. Did this cut down on the "clickety-clack" factor?? dm


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How did you go about soldering the joints?


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, properly tinning and fluxing of the connections made for quick work of each solder location. Had to be real careful though, cause if I stayed in one area too long, I would melt the plastic track around that particular joint.

IIRC, It was 110 track sections total, so that made for 440 solder point I had to make!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Did you do it from the back?


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Soldering a track*

Here a hint that works for me, set the track piece on a wet sponge or towel. It will prevent the plastic from melting. Raunchy


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, I love the blend from the track to the landscaping. Very smooth and realistic. Instead of setting the track into a routed section, you routed borders and butted them up to the track. This gives the track a raised, realistic look that I really like and created a great segue from track to landscaping.
Scott V - love that 4 x 4 comment! Too funny!
Jim


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, all.

Mic - I soldered from the top, then (gently) grinded it down smooth 

T-jet - Thanks. Yeah, I wasn't about to drop a whole lot into some MDF and a router to custom my own. So I just made a "skirt" for the track roughly 2"-4" throughout the track. Makes it easier to staple down the screen material for paper mache terrain, too.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

What did you make the skirt out of and how did you attach it to the track?


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

the skirting was actually nailed to the OSB with a powered tack-nailer, and I used (IIRC) 1/4" or 5/16" plywood.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

XXWoodmanXX said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> Mic - I soldered from the top, then (gently) grinded it down smooth


Thanks. I gotta give it a try. I currently have four taps on my track yet every three months or so I notice fluctuations in power from section to section, then I have to disassemble and reassemble my track to bring back the consistancy.


----------

